# DO OR DIE...THE GAME 4 THREAD 5.13.07 2:30pm CT/3:30pm ET *ABC*



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Official Game Thread: 5-13-07: Bulls/Pistons 2:30 ABC -were beyond words now-believe!*








































































































































<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/36UrQPwV6Iw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/36UrQPwV6Iw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbPda8TDLLU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbPda8TDLLU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gs37NSLy3z4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gs37NSLy3z4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hu69QEHhvNo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hu69QEHhvNo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1zsUIosoA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1zsUIosoA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh what the hell. my game thread record is _STILL 4-1_. so i'm gonna GO FOR IT!

here it is BULLS FANS...



_*DO OR DIE!!*_










_(screw the Pistons and their logo too!)_






_*Eastern Conference Semis GAME 4 

PISTONS @ BULLS

Pistons lead series 3-0

Sunday May 13, 2007

United Center, Chicago

2:30 pm CT/3:30 pmET

ABC*_​



_"There's always something to come back from," coach Scott Skiles said Saturday. "But I think long term that's how you build real professionalism and mental toughness. You have to go through some adversity. Can it be too much to overcome somebody? Absolutely it can. But I don't get the feeling that's where we are."

Skiles started to walk away, then stopped and smiled.












"But what do I know?" he said._


KC Johnson

Bulls.com


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: 5-13-07: Bulls/Pistons 2:30 ABC -were beyond words now-believe!*

crap.

did sloth just beat me to it.

brat.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mods. please merge this with sloth's thread.

ugh.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Growth spurts soothe the hurt

Sam's perspective:



> So it's supposed to be over for the Bulls, who are down 3-0 to the Detroit Pistons in their Eastern Conference semifinal with Game 4 Sunday at the United Center.
> 
> Was it over, as John Belushi once famously said, when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? No!
> 
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I expect that Ben Gordon wants to do his mother proud on mothers day. Skiles is going to tell Ben to have a Kobe Bryant esque performance.

Ben Gordon- 57 points

Bulls win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K92OVFeGgIE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K92OVFeGgIE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

O.K, just to clarify for all those people who have use the term "Must Win" incorrectly through out the season. 

This game is must win for the bulls.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know technically the only must-win games are ones where a loss will send you home, but Game 3 was a must-win. 

Win or lose, Tyrus better get TONS of playing time. He is our future. Start playing him. I highly doubt we come back from 3-0.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I know technically the only must-win games are ones where a loss will send you home, but Game 3 was a must-win.
> 
> Win or lose, Tyrus better get TONS of playing time. He is our future. Start playing him. I highly doubt we come back from 3-0.


O.K yeah due to historic reasons and game 3. 

Agree TT should get heaps of burn and I wouldn't mind Thabo getting some too.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Pistons: 101
Bulls: 85


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon has to have the green light to jack. There can't be no hesitation to dribble around for a better shot.

If he has space at the three point line, he just needs to shoot it like he would have his rookie year.

Tyrus will be huge.

I wouldn't mind if Skiles went with:

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Thabo Sefolosha
PF-Luol Deng
C- Tyrus Thomas

for most of the night.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I don't care we lose or not. I just want to see one thing that this Bulls team had shown for night after night. We all know we aren't that talented compared to other elite teams but we FOUGHT. We FOUGHT every single games like there were no more games to play. Whatever we achieve as a team, we did it through this tenacity more than anything. Without it, this Bulls team is nothing.

I just want to see that in the rest of the series IF we can extend it more than today's game.

We can all talk about us not having true PG, not having true go-to guy, not having true superstar AFTER the series is really over.

Until then, FIGHT ON.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks for the merge (and keeping my title)


TO THE BULLS: this a must win, so ok, do it for mom, if not for YOURSELVES. DO OR DIE. and 

SHOW SOME ****ING PRIDE!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> PG-Kirk Hinrich
> SG-Ben Gordon
> SF-Thabo Sefolosha
> PF-Luol Deng
> C- Tyrus Thomas


I hope this is the lineup that gets majority of the minutes.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'll be on my way there in about twenty minutes, rocking the Deng jersey. I'll do my best to will the guys to victory, hopefully I won't leave the UC disappointed...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think it would've been a wise idea to get Steve Perry to sing before opening tip-off. Come on, the UC would be rockin' if Steve Perry came out five minutes before a do or die game and sang "Don't Stop Believin'". Unfortunately most of us have. Questions before Game 4:

- Does Skiles forget about winning the series with veterans and go heavily with Tyrus and Thabo?
- Do the Pistons shoot well for the 4th consecutive game? Do the Bulls shoot poorly?
- Does either Deng or Gordon display that Jordan-esque quality of "I'm not losing this game...no matter what."?
- Do the Bulls realize that this series could be 2-1 if they hadn't wrapped both hands around their own neck in Game 3 and come out with the appropiate fire?
- Do the Pistons sweep us in the United Center followed by Ben Wallace hanging out with his teammates after the game?

- No. He plays PJ and Nocioni heavy minutes.
- Yes at least two more of those stretches where they can't miss. Yes the Bulls shoot under 40%.
- Deng does his best, Gordon drops another 4-16 stinker.
- No, this team looks defeated.
- Yes and Ben Wallace puts on a Detroit jersey afterwards and celebrates the Pistons advancing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Man, if he plays Noc and Brown and Wallace big minutes, I'm gonna be pissed.

Wallace, I just hate him. He plain doesn't care.

Nocioni and Brown, they do care, but they have their limitations from injury and age.

Hopefully Skiles tells Gordon to be Kobe Bryant, and that fires up Kirk/Deng/Thabo/Tyrus around him, and we go in rocking that lineup for the rest of the series as far as it carries us.

We tried what our "vets" could do, they brought us a loss. Time to see where our talent will carry us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We have lost with the Vets. I don't trust Ben Wallace vs Detroit and that the Pistons know exactly how to play him. 

Put Tyrus at Center, and put Lu at PF with Thabo at the 3. Noce has done nothing this series to warrant PT. Sure give him a try, but if he sucks, take him out ASAP and put in a rookie. At least they will go all out and make it a learning experience.

PJ played well last year but if we are our way to losing, giving him PT does nothing for the sake of our development.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Shameless repost:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are 24-5 when Tyrus plays more than 15 minutes. (68-14)

We are 25-28 when he plays less than 15 minutes. (39-43)

Tyrus clearly is the important part that makes us an elite team. 

He didn't get a fair shake when Nocioni came back, and Nocioni got the role not based on merit, and I think that screwed us over down the road.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hate this camera angle.

PJ Pau Gasol Brown at work in the post first two posessions.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

PJ with 4


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

WOW, I am totally surprised by so many empty seats in the stands.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice shot clock violation for us vs the ZONE


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ and Wallace our go-to-guys to start off this game :sigh:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk with 8 so far!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's passiveness has been the single biggest disappointment of this series to me.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kirk with signs of life. woot!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

SPMJ said:


> Gordon's passiveness has been the single biggest disappointment of this series to me.


He's spending a lot of energy chasing Chauncey.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Skiles and the team don't know how to recognize and react to a zone.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes Gordon is very passive on offense.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Here comes Noce. Lets see him screw it up like the previous games.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noce -- Gives McDyess an And1


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

He's been open a few times and they haven't given him the ball. They are hesitating on passing the ball and you can't do that against the Pistons.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

noc suckered into the pump fake again. not an ideal start


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Noc has been the biggest disappointment in this series so far.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk having a hell of a game today. Damn good.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice hustle guys!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We actually are making an improvement against the zone. Where has this been the past two seasons?!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Everybody's looking good early. The question is: can they sustain this level of play? I hope Skiles gives the starters some rest this game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

...and the steal is given to Ben Wallace.

Nice energy early.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

It really is disgusting how Ben Wallace is putting in no effort in there. Only 6 boards, 3 points an assist and a steal in 10 minutes - horrible! It's like he wants Chauncey and the boys to win.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Where is Ben Gordon?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

attaboy noc. 2 jumpers in now.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

anyone think detroit practices saying "and 1" after every shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon tries to set up the end-of-quarter offense, loses his dribble and fires up a 10' fadeaway airball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon . He's got no confidence right now.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Gordon . He's got no confidence right now.




as soon as he gets some daylight he should just pull the trigger. 
we need his offense, there's no way around it.

i like how kirk is making quick decisions, not waiting for the defense to settle in.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah wtf is Gordon doing. He's been pulling these stunts all series.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

if duhon's out there so should tyrus, they seem to work well togeather.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

dammit duhon, be decisive with the ball.
noc with a strong rebound earlier.

detroit only down 3.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

goddamn duhon. shoot it


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Uh Oh...Pistons turning up their D in this qtr. Offense has come to a halt.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk is the MVP so far. We gotta keep attacking the rim


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL Was about to get blocked by Billups on a J. Ha! Thats just sad


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GOD get PJ off the ****ing court.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow. when did the fake a jumpshot and pass become our weapon of choice.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We're gonna lose this game easily. We're playing our best and Detroit is with us the whole way. They've barely played to their potential.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow we ae back to not knowing how to play a zone. Waht a surprise.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

sad. just passing along the perimeter. not even a fg attempt.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is just SAD.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Our D SUCKSSSSSSSS


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

apparently we're going to ride pj to victory.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

on a positive note, at least deng is trying something different, driving into the lane on this zone.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

First we appeared to knew how to play a zone, well that went away quickly.

Turnovers are piling up now

Our D is not there

PJ Brown is our Go To Guy

Your ingredients to a sweep to the Detroit Pistons


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

how many times do we have to say timeout. refs finally call it for us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ben Gordon is MIA

Most of our TOs are unforced. 

Tyrus is in the game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look like a team that can't wait for summer break to start. We aren't playing hard. We aren't playing with emotion. We are playing like a team that's gotten its *** kicked in 3 straight games and just wants to get this game over with so they can start doing better things soon.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Bulls zone offense sucks. Period.

Paxson needs to call Skiles in on the carpet for poor coaching.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon still has 0 FG.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

yay tyrus sighting. not going down without some dunks.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Our zone D doesn't look bad


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DENG with the FACIAL


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus is in the game a quarter too late...

Deng with the impressive flush.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon still has 0 FG.


he's getting some open looks, he's not looking to shoot though.
seems like he can't figure out when to pass or when to shoot.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

mmmm hubie explaining how to beat the zone.
gotta respect tyrus on the first cut. 
deng with the flush on the secondary cut.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe Hubie can coach us


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

When they interviewed Gordon before the game, he had fear in his voice...no confidence at all.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Andres's accent cracks me up


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

yes! now is the perfect time for a ben gordan sized offensive explosion.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, Billups in foul trouble!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's always had the weird tendency of slipping but in this series he's slipped pretty much every time he's put the ball on the floor.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ewps tyrus. nice steal by wallace though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas.......please don't touch the ball when you're not in the paint. Thank you.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

duhon's going to give his top 5 pgs. i wonder if kirk is in there lol


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gordon running the center of the floor and Wallace instead choses to pass to Tyrus Thomas.

Wallace - can't pass
Thomas - can't pass
Brown - can't pass
Noc - doesn't pass

Not only does the front line suck at putting the ball in the bucket, they all suck at passing.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ben wallace with the block to stop a mcdyess jumper at the end of the quarter.
kirk is stepping up. lets get gordan focused for the second half we're gonna need him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

sov82 said:


> Gordon running the center of the floor and Wallace instead choses to pass to Tyrus Thomas.
> 
> Wallace - can't pass
> Thomas - can't pass
> ...


Wallace is one of the best-passing big men in the league. Noc and Brown are capable passers. Thomas is flat-out clueless if the play doesn't involve him dunking.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

RoRo -- it's Gord*o*n, not Gordan.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Saying Wallace can't pass is a foolish statement.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> duhon's going to give his top 5 pgs. i wonder if kirk is in there lol


My top 5:

1) Magic Johnson
2) Stockton
3) Nash
4) Isiah Thomas
5) Kidd


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Wallace is one of the best-passing big men in the league. Noc and Brown are capable passers. Thomas is flat-out clueless if the play doesn't involve him dunking.


even still, wallace should know who he's passing to. 
tyrus out there is not the best option. 

hell of a steal by big ben though. 
maybe he skipped brunch with detroit.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Hodges said:


> My top 5:
> 
> 1) Magic Johnson
> 2) Stockton
> ...


pretty good, how bout this year?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

VincentVega said:


> Wallace is one of the best-passing big men in the league. Noc and Brown are capable passers. Thomas is flat-out clueless if the play doesn't involve him dunking.


Wallace likes to think of himself as a "point-forward."


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Hodges said:


> My top 5:
> 
> 1) Magic Johnson
> 2) Stockton
> ...


omfg are you chris duhon? i think that was the same list lol.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hodges said:


> My top 5:
> 
> 1) Magic Johnson
> 2) Stockton
> ...


Did I call it or did I call it?:yay:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hey..._who is the most talented young point guard available? _


:angel:


great to see captain kirk show us he has a pulse afterall!!


wither ben gordon?

ok.

duhon's 5

magic johnson
isiah thomas 
stockton
jason kidd
steve nash


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> omfg are you chris duhon? i think that was the same list lol.


Yeah guys, I'm Chris Duhon. I better get off my laptop before Skiles sees me. :lol:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Wallace is one of the best-passing big men in the league. Noc and Brown are capable passers. Thomas is flat-out clueless if the play doesn't involve him dunking.


I don't think that's true at all. Tyrus has surprised me a number of times by making nice touch passes to an open man down low.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

can't believe i missed the utah/gs game. that baron davis dunk was ridiculous.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I don't think that's true at all. Tyrus has surprised me a number of times by making nice touch passes to an open man down low.


Thomas has shown some flashes of passing brilliance, but he tends to get too excited.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I don't think that's true at all. Tyrus has surprised me a number of times by making nice touch passes to an open man down low.


he's defintely flashed some nice passes. but mostly in the paint off a dribble or two.
this time, i'd be ok if he tried to dunk over someone and got called for a charge.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets see if we have another 2nd half collapse


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Man, Ben Wallace sucks. Can't get rebounds trying to lead a break-something he never did in Detroit (so he can turn happily the ball over to Detroit).

Sorry Ben, another disappointing performance. Not surprised.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Big Ben has played well today


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

bullybullz said:


> Man, Ben Wallace sucks. Can't get rebounds trying to lead a break-something he never did in Detroit (so he can turn happily the ball over to Detroit).
> 
> Sorry Ben, another disappointing performance. Not surprised.


Wallace has been good: 3 pts, 9 rebounds, and 2 steals. Why do you hate on Ben? Did he steal your girl?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

everyone's doing pretty well. kirk is really taking it to detroit. 
now it's time for gordan to take the stage. 
if he gets an open look, shoot the ball!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

:biggrin: You all watch. Detroit was just coasting. Time for a spanking and a second half spanking for Chicago.

CLEAN SWEEEEEEEEEP!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk is amazing thus far


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kirk...coast to coast. can't knock the effort.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Sorry Ben, another disappointing performance. Not surprised.



what game are you watching?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

gordan...wth was that?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice job drawing the charge on webber. imo mcdyess is the better matchup for detroit.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Luol has been learning from Nocioni.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice hustle gordon. get that offensive board!
get to the ft line!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man this team is playing well today. Keep it up. Gordon finally getting involved.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Hodges said:


> Wallace has been good: 3 pts, 9 rebounds, and 2 steals. Why do you hate on Ben? Did he steal your girl?


No, but he stole my time and my loyalty for him throughout the season until this pathetic series performance.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For all the various threads we have this past week, I like this team and think we can go the distance with this team, but we need everyone playing well at once. Hopefully as the guys age they can rebound better and play consistantly.

Props to Lu and Kirk especially today. Same for Ben Wallace. The rest of the guys are playing alright but it looks like they are finally getting to Lu and Kirk's level tonight.

MVP so far: Kirk -- Must be his Mother's Day gift


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

whats with the Stephen Jackson avatar?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> No, but he stole my time and my loyalty for him throughout the series until this pathetic series performance.


Dude I hated that crap too, but you gotta give credit when its due. He's playing well today.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL. bullybullz, did you just hear hubie say ben wallace is having an exellent game?

take off the hater glasses.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon 1-7 FG today.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Seriously, why and how does Gordon fall down so many freakin times?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hubie brown: ben wallace is everywhere...his defense on webber outstanding...wheeee


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lu with the great rebound for teh putback!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

DENG! (orgasm)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk/Deng/Wallace really getting it done by themselves so far. Will Gordon join 'em or continue falling down for no reason?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"Gordon lost the handle. Handling in the open court is not his strength."

...yet there's still a number of people who think he can play PG.

Gordon needs to shoot the ball, not handle it or pass it. He's 1-7 from the field today, but that's okay. He just needs to keep chucking.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

sheed seems to know where luol will take his shot everytime. smart guy, most teams lose him when extends for a layup.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The crowd is on their feet.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ring that bell baby, Big Ben is doing some serious work


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:raised_ey 


yes. ben wallace is really sucking.







just have to keep this intensity up. deng and kirk have been outstanding. hopin lil' ben can get it fired up for a redemptive 4th quarter. 

just want to keep playin' ya know?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Only a 14 pt lead, gotta keep this up. Det can turn it on anytime with Billups


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Horrible Inbounds play by Deng


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WOWWW Sweet And1 for Gordon starting with the Wallace Block on the other end


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wallace with the swat!
gordon with the and 1.

yaaaaay!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

did the crowd just chant 

WE WANT BLOOD

or are the little voices in my head at it again?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tech on sheed. interesting.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

awesome.

it's really not a series without a technical on rasheed.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

here comes noc. no pump fakes please!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're doing a good job of denying their penetration.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Where was this Ben Wallace the last 3 games??

It's all a fluke folks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon trying to play PG again. FAILURE. AGAIN.

Seriously, just stop dribbling. That's awful.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oh boy, what happens when gordan tries to go 1 on 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

...And Gordon falls down again :laugh:

Nice poster by Flip.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice dunk Flip, too bad it's not worth 19 points...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Sheed is doing some serious jawing... yelling the customary "ball don't lie".... and then "watch the flop" when Nocioni lined up next to him on the block


Wish Tyrus was getting more run


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk is having one hell of a freakin game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Btw, can some teach Gordon how to not fall?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kirk got dunked on, but he's coming back with strong getting some ft's.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nocioni with his likely 9th travel this series


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

that dunk by Flip Murray was downright filthy


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk playing with the swagger today. even if he did just get a facial, it looked like he got flip in the nuts.

:lol:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wth four on three noc with the travel.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni just has no place on the floor in this series at all.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe that POSTER will get Kirk going.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Maybe that POSTER will get Kirk going.


GET going? which game you watching?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

So far so good in this one, I suppose. I really don't like Noc as the first "big" off the bench against the Pistons, particularly when he's not playing well and we're in the lead. Skiles' "dance with who brung you logic" is a little short-sighted.

[and right as I'm about to hit "submit post" Noc drains a three]


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Maybe that POSTER will get Kirk going.



_will_ get him going? he's going. he's playing great today. are you watching the tv in your head? the game is on ABC.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Everyone is playing great D.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> GET going? which game you watching?


I'm talking about if the Bulls don't choke this game and there is a game 5.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

RoRo said:


> kirk got dunked on, but he's coming back with strong getting some ft's.


Kirk was the only defender back after yet another atrocious Ben Gordon turnover at the top of the key.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy Crap. Du now hits a 3


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

hey, even Chris Duhon made a shot


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i love it when 'fans' would rather be right on a forum then their team avoid sweep.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

W/ the exception of Billups nobody on Detroit can break the defense down with any consistency. With him in foul trouble they're simply chucking contested jumpers. 

Good to see our O finally looking like it belongs in the NBA. We've surpassed our series PPG of 76 in 3 qtrs itself!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noce hitting some shots

If we only didn't collapse in game 3


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm forcing myself not to watch because my last exam is tomorrow, but please put the cynic in me at ease...are we actually playing well this time and building a real lead? Or are the Pistons just messing around building the suspense like last time?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> W/ the exception of Billups nobody on Detroit can break the defense down with any consistency. With him in foul trouble they're simply chucking contested jumpers.


billups hit a ton of big shots last game. good point.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

RoRo said:


> i love it when 'fans' would rather be right on a forum then their team avoid sweep.


I didn't think we would win this (if we do)
I don't think we'll win if there is a Game 5,6, or 7

But you can be damn sure I'll be rooting for the Bulls and hoping I'm wrong

I think we all will


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I'm forcing myself not to watch because my last exam is tomorrow, but please put the cynic in me at ease...are we actually playing well this time and building a real lead? Or are the Pistons just messing around building the suspense like last time?


Imagine us during Game 3 in the 1st half but throughout the entire game.

Kirk is on fire. Lu is everywhere. Same with Big Ben. Noce finally hitting some J's. Only guy missing is BG7, but he has had two decent buckets.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben gordon needs to find those magic magnets.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

SPMJ said:


> W/ the exception of Billups nobody on Detroit can break the defense down with any consistency. With him in foul trouble they're simply chucking contested jumpers.
> 
> Good to see our O finally looking like itbelongs in the NBA. We've surpassed our series PPG of 76 in 3 qtrs itself!


A couple of years ago, both he and Nash were in the running for MVP. He is integral to the Pistons.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Imagine us during Game 3 in the 1st half but throughout the entire game.
> 
> Kirk is on fire. Lu is everywhere. Same with Big Ben. Noce finally hitting some J's. Only guy missing is BG7, but he has had two decent buckets.


But I watched a chunk of the first half of game 3 and didn't feel like we were playing particularly well. I had a bad feeling about that game even when we were up 19. The ball movement wasn't great - we just hit some shots, and Detroit was getting good enough shots that I knew they'd make a run.

Are the ball movement and defense as good on TV as they look in the boxscore? Does it look like we can keep it going?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I didn't think we would win this (if we do)
> I don't think we'll win if there is a Game 5,6, or 7
> 
> But you can be damn sure I'll be rooting for the Bulls and hoping I'm wrong
> ...


i'm with you man. here's the final quarter. buckle up!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Here we go...

Please get Duhon off the court.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oh snap. 7-0 start. has tyrus seen the second half yet?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Zone is killing us again. 

Det starting with a 7-0 Run.

Freakin Skiles. Put Gordon in for Duhon and Get Big Ben back in. Freakin learn how to beat a zone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Dang you Du! The announcer said SMART basketball!


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

We've been playing very solid for a good portion of the game. Now is not the time to blow it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I didn't see that Skiles picture too much during the Miami series.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Out of the timeout, Gordon hits a huge three. Nice play, Skiles.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Huge shot by Gordon. Hopefully we can see the rookie BG in this 4th qtr.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn I'm nervous


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

T-Time


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oh boy, racking up the fouls as well. tyrus in for noc.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ :sigh:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

fourth team foul. this is might come back to haunt us.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

So sick of the refs calling this ticky tack stuff.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Detroit isn't just satisfied with a gift foul, they want FTs, too.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

good board tyrus, draws foul on mcdyess.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's funny how different Detroit looks when Billups is in the game and they start playing like they give a damn on DEFENSE. When they play D like that we can't buy a decent look.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with the travel... thought he was going to go to the top floor on that one...


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

settle down tyrus! you can do this, take your time.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordon with the boneheaded foul


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Penalty with 8:13 left...the ****?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

fifth team foul...play smarter dammit.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

C'mon Ben, your're better than that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can we score with them playing D like this? So far in this series we haven't proven we can. Our D will have to bail our sorry O out.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Refs are just miserable. Billups traveled. No call. Hamilton whacks Hinrich. No call. Anyone touches Billups. Whistle. This is why the NBA is the worst of the three major sports in this country.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm surprised mcdyess didn't complain about that foul call.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Talk about a tipping point in this team's development. On the brink of elimination, with a veteran championship contender pushing as hard as they can. Now it's just up to our guys to buckle down and withstand the rush.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Stop with the stupid reach ins!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Even if we can hold on here this series is guaranteed to be done in 5. Hoping nobody starts talking comeback if we win today.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

stop...reaching...in...

if you give the refs an excuse to call something, they will.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

gotta love when Hubie Brown says "nothing quick here"... and Gordon throws up a contested jumper...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

One thing Tyrus can do, is get to the FT line at a high clip


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

keep going up strong tyrus. make some freethrow ahhhhh.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh that Sheed...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rasheed is just yelling his head off during Tyrus' free throws....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Huge steal and dish by Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG hasn't taken a single off-the-dribble jump shot in this series where he wasn't falling forward. Don't know what the hell happened to his balance. He seems incapable of going straight up.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Why did Ben Wallace pick Tayshaun Prince up??

TRAITOR


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

A little showboating?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice highlight by Tyrus, but Kirk should have layed that up.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

"Tyrus Thomas, is the the future or a piece that the Bulls might move?" - Tirico

He is the future


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow the crowd just uncorked on that tyrus dunk. then he promptly gives up a three second defensive call. ahh the up and down existence of tyrus.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Skiles and Hinrich are to be commended right now. Skiles, for letting Thomas play right now and get him the learning experience he needs, and Hinrich, for the unselfish give to TT to build his confidence.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

^ Def about Skiles and Thomas. Mad Confidence and moment to build experience


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think Tyrus has made a single jump shot from the top of the key all season. Can he make any shot that's not a dunk?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Where was the foul and who was it on?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

where was the foul? gordon on the box out?


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

These refs are as bad as the ones in the Spurs-Suns game the other night. Terrible


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SPMJ, werid thing is, his J looks nice.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nice take by Thomas


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

oh tyrus, spin-o-rama.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I don't think Tyrus has made a single jump shot from the top of the key all season. *Can he make any shot that's not a dunk?*


Guess he can


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

whew tyrus defintely has no fear.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus is getting a little trigger happy... but he seems to be the only one who can create space right now.

He makes such a difference on loose balls and rebounds... his length is a real asset and I wish he was on the court more


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The bane of our existance is the zone defense


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

they are scoring way to easily. two points every time. stop fouling omg.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's the 4th game of the series and I still continue to be amazed at our complete inability to score against this Pistons D when they go all out.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Now you can see why I didn't think we would win this.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I really hope someone out of our division throws a lot of money at Chauncey Billups this offseason

Hinrich drops the ball out of bounds...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE'RE CHOKING AGAIN. Embarassing.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bad bounce pass from gordan or kirk taking his eyes off the ball?

whew, refs giving kirk some respect on the charge.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Finally Gordon hits something


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kirk-choking-Hinrich!!!!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rare miscue on the detroit zone. gordon wide open and nets a huge three.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

big 3 by Gordon.... Hinrich should really try to get to the rack more... draw a foul here and there..


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

HUGE shot.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Huge 3 by BG!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Should they feed Gordon now? I dunno.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Let's go Bulls!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Having just a 10 point lead here seems so scary.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Chauncey Billups is just ridiculous


Hack-a-Ben beings..


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Uh oh the hack-a-Ben is here...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, TyTy with the block, then Billups hits the 3. Now comes Hack a Ben


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice block by tyrus, but detroit keeps the ball and billups with an even bigger three.
and here is hack-a-ben for 41 more seconds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hack-A-Ben!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

we should really drive when they run around to chase wallace. 
we might get a layup before they get to him.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Both Big Ben and Dice have got to feel embarrassed.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Did Deng take one in the junk?


Wallace running away from the hack-a-Ben is pretty entertaining...


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Hack-a-Ben

TRAITOR or not..


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Big Ben 3/4 at the line! Woo!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

good defensive set there.... Deng did a nice job on Billups and Wallace closed out on the Prince 3 point attempt... rebounding is still an issue....


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

awesome. wallace 3 for 4 with hack-a-ben. and now we're in the penalty because of it. 
deng with some ft's now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYY!! We're going to win!!

So, who thinks Game 5 won't be a blowout?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

man do we tighten up on the free throw line at the end of games


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

interesting duhon in for tyrus.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Deng must have breathed on Chauncey Billups


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus is the X factor this series. Detroit can't match up against him. As long as he doesn't get trigger happy, we'll be good. 

The team was able to take Detroit's punch. Good job by then. I hope they focus on beating the zone in practice.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Billups misses 2 at the line? Rarity, if it ever happens


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Luol, nice board


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope BG comes out on fire in D-town. He's due for a big game!!!


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> YAYY!! We're going to win!!
> 
> So, who thinks Game 5 won't be a blowout?


Bulls - 108
Pistons - 72

:biggrin: 

We got momentum lol. Nah, I expect Detroit to win Game 5 but I'll still be rooting for the Bulls obviously


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Freakin Deng. Freakin on one getting open on the inbounds


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Tyrus is the X factor this series. Detroit can't match up against him. As long as he doesn't get trigger happy, we'll be good.
> 
> The team was able to take Detroit's punch. Good job by then. I hope they focus on beating the zone in practice.


need to work on inbounds. yeeeeee.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Maddening...not in a good way.

This series just show us how far we are from true contending team.

Sickening, in fact.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

gordon seems to get tinier once he's double teamed.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

lgtwins said:


> Maddening...not in a good way.
> 
> This series just show us how far we are from true contending team.
> 
> Sickening, in fact.


I'm just enjoying the ride.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

it looks like we will be alive for a few more days.Right now this is just experince it's near impossible to come back from 3-0.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

foul before the inbounds. bonus ft.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rasheed has taken 12 threes this game.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> it looks like we will be alive for a few more days.Right now this is just experince it's near impossible to come back from 3-0.


yup and i'm glad we're throwing tyrus out there. work on that 12 footer son!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yay no sweep! Can only take it one game at a time now...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's 1 guys. If we can patch a few things in practice and play smart. We have a chance. Can't ask for more.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Marty Vicious and Viktor Sighting! Ill!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm getting sick of that song...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow that was an outstanding fact for the Pistons. 22 consecutive playoff games of not allowing 100 points until now. Never knew about that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk's mom and dad with lotsa screentime. his fiancee is pretty.


well done bulls. pistons lose for the first time in the post-season. ha.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice win! We took their run, regrouped and held on to win. Hack-a-Wallace failed. 

TT played big in the 4th. Glad to see that.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's cliche, but one game at a time. We can play them, but we need to play well for 48 minutes. Detroit is a team that can come back from any deficiit. We let Game 3 slip. Lets see if we can win a huge road game with an annoying announcer.

Kudos to Skiles for letting us take Detroit's best punch with TyTy in the lineup.

Great games by Kirk, Lu, and Big Ben with Kirk being the MVP.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls DID and are ALIVE!

I like that Skiles gave TT significant playing time in the fourth quarter. If the kid learns to hit a 15 foot jump shot over the summer we can stop talking about the need to bring in some mercenary back-to-the-basket no-D Randolf clone.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Nice win! We took their run, regrouped and held on to win. Hack-a-Wallace failed.
> 
> TT played big in the 4th. Glad to see that.


great effort all around. 
can't ask for more considering it's virtually impossible to win the series. 

but each game is a learning experience. 
lets hope we can improve our poise on the road and put up another good game.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Glad that our season didn't end today. One game at a time.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> Bulls DID and are ALIVE!
> 
> I like that Skiles gave TT significant playing time in the fourth quarter. If the kid learns to hit a 15 foor jump shot over the summer we can stop talking about the need to bring in some mercenary back-to-the-basket no-D Randolf clone.


If I were Skiles, I'd take TT aside and say no J's until you can get your FT% above 70%.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We need Tyrus for this offseason to gain weight, develop a J, and continue to improve his FT shooting. The post play will be there, but I don't think its as an immediate need as the former criteria I pointed out.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

That was a pretty underwhelming win. But it still counts. If the Bulls could just grow some stones and not wilt when Detroit goes to zone and starts hitting shots, I wouldn't count us out of game 5. But I don't see any reason to get excited.

Anyway, glad the guys had some pride and didn't totally fold. It's nice not to get swept, at least.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Miz and Sloth, make the combo game thread again!

Key adjustments for Game 5:
Zone Zone Zone - Learn to beat it and consistantly
Inbounds
Cut down on TOs and fouls
Keep playing your heart out like today
Little more Tyrus please. He is Jekyl and Hyde but I'm sure the +/- stat favors his playing time considerably


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

What was the crowd chanting there at the end?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

vescey just said this was a meaningless win on the nba postgame.

"i won't even write a column"


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's not a huge win for anyone but this team's confidence and momentum. But if we win Game 5, then it we have a series heading back home.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Bulls learn from mistake, hang onto lead to push series further*


CHICAGO (AP) -- The Detroit Pistons wanted a sweep. The Chicago Bulls refused to let them get it.

Luol Deng scored 25 points, Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon added 19 apiece, and the Bulls hung on to beat the Pistons 102-87 in Game 4 of the Eastern Conference semifinals on Sunday afternoon.

Unlike Game 3, when the Bulls saw a 19-point lead dissolve into a seven-point loss, Chicago withstood a late push by Detroit. The Bulls outscored the Pistons 27-13 in the third quarter to turn a seven-point halftime lead into a 77-56 advantage going into the fourth.

They didn't flinch when Chauncey Billups hit two free throws with 3:55 left to cut it to 87-80, or when he answered Gordon's 3-pointer with one of his own. That made it 90-83 with 2:46 remaining, but the Bulls hung on against a Pistons team that had won 12 of 13 closeout games.

The Bulls still have a long way to go to join the 1942 Toronto Maple Leafs, 1975 New York Islanders and 2004 Boston Red Sox as the only major pro teams to win a best-of-seven series after falling behind 3-0. The Pistons will try to wrap this one up Tuesday at The Palace of Auburn Hills, where they blew out Chicago in Games 1 and 2 after sweeping Orlando in the first round.

Deng was 10-of-15 after shooting 38 percent in the first three games and grabbed 13 rebounds. Hinrich added 10 assists, although he committed five turnovers. Ben Wallace delivered a vintage performance against his former team, grabbing 17 rebounds, and the Bulls held a 51-33 edge on the glass.

Wallace also scored 11 points and blocked two shots, while Tyrus Thomas provided a boost in the fourth quarter, scoring eight of his 10 points.

Billups led Detroit with 23 points. Tayshaun Prince added 18, but Richard Hamilton, Rasheed Wallace and Chris Webber all had rough afternoons. Hamilton (11 points) was just 4-for-12. Wallace was just 4-for-16 and scored 14. Webber did not score.

The Bulls took a big step when they swept defending champion Miami in the first round, but the good vibe disappeared as they shot 33.6 percent in the first three games. The Pistons claimed their zone defense was causing problems, while the Bulls said they were missing opportunities.

Chicago took advantage of them Sunday, shooting 55.3 percent in the first half and hitting 35 of 71 shots in the game. The Pistons shot 37.3 percent from the field -- 6-of-25 on 3-pointers -- and were 19-for-27 from the foul line.

*Game notes*

The Pistons are 8-4 all-time when trying to complete a sweep. ... The Bulls have not been swept in a playoff series since losing in three games to Boston in the first round in 1987. The last time they were swept in a best-of-seven was against the Celtics in the 1981 conference semifinals. ... Billups and Hamilton fouled out in the final minute. _


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

At least P.J. will still play for another game!! :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> vescey just said this was a meaningless win on the nba postgame.
> 
> "i won't even write a column"


And that's different how from his normal routine? :biggrin:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> pretty good, how bout this year?


Chris Duhon's Fave Five Current PG's:

1. Nash
2. Kidd
3. me
4. Chauncey Billups
5. Ma main man, Kirk "the Works" Hinrich

Of course, I may be biased; Kirkology probably doesn't rank that high...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

:clap: 
Just saw the score.

One game at a time.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls played pretty well for the most part. Kirk was definitely the MVP of the game, doing all the little things. I absolutely love the effort Tyrus gives us... it's contagious. On a side note, why does it always look like Webber is about to cry? He looks pathetic these days.. Oh well.. bring on game 5! One game at a time..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My thoughts...

- Kirk, Luol, and Wallace had nice games today. 48 minutes of solid two-way basketball. 

- Memo to Scott Skiles and the Bulls players: If a team plays outstanding half-court defense and you've averaged under 80 pts in 3 games so far, perhaps taking contested jumper after contested jumper isn't the way to go. How did we manage to win this game? Defense and FAST BREAK. We're younger, quicker, and more athletic than Detroit. Run these mofos out of the gym in Game 5.

- Tyrus needs to start Game 5. No time for the rookie bias. P.J. Brown is a nice backup player, but the Bulls just look better with Tyrus on the court and he's actually a threat on the offensive end. P.J. can knock down the J, but whoever is guarding him can slag off. A Tyrus dunk is bigger than a PJ jumpshot in terms of momentum and forcing the defense to guard all five positions.

- Ben Gordon is freakin' due. He's a fantastic shooter and he's played poorly in Games 1-4. If Ben can have one of his 35 point nights, the Bulls can pull Game 5 out.

- Why, oh, why is Chris Duhon playing? Billups and Hamilton have been abusing our smaller guards all series. Thabo is already a good, tall defensive guard. Perhaps, Skiles should think about letting him chase Billups around a bit.

- Game 5 is a biggie. Why? If we can somehow steal Game 5, Game 6 in Chicago will be rockin' and I'd like the Bulls chances. Do they win two in Detroit probably not? But I'd like to see this team put up a fight and force a Game 7. 

- Anybody else feel like this series could get a little chippy ala Suns-Spurs if the Bulls play physical and win Game 5. Perhaps a renewing of the rivalry type shot by one of the Pistons. 

- Whatever. Good win and a sweep would have done nothing for this team's confidence. This game showed us that if we hadn't collapsed in Game 3, it would be dead even.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> kirk's mom and dad with lotsa screentime. his fiancee is pretty.
> 
> 
> well done bulls. pistons lose for the first time in the post-season. ha.


Is that his fiancee? I thought that was his sister. 

If its his fiancee...damn, she's already taken.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Freakin solid post TShock. We know PJ will start, and I'm fine for PJ going through the 1st quarter to calm things down and you know we'll be in foul trouble immediately on the road. But after that, I'd like PJ to be a backup 5 with Tyrus manning the 4 with some Noce. I think Noce's inconsistancy and his inability to matchup with Sheed or Prince is hurting us. He hit some nice shots today, but like you said we are able to run the fast break with Tyrus in there.

Ben Gordon is due and Kirk needs to play at the same level on Tuesday. 

If we somehow pull off Game 5, forget about the past. This series would be exactly where you expected it to be. A game 6 heading to Chicago where the Bulls could tie it up.

Game 5 is the biggest obstacle as it is a road game after Detroit has had their first loss this offseason. If we can pull this off we have all the momentum going home.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I thought this was a great win. Everyone stepped up and more importantly we finally beat thst damn zone. The HPTZ or whatever. 

Hubie Brown is quite possibly my favorite person in the entire world right now. Have we ever lost a game when he's calling it?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Remember guys, Nocioni told us that we were going to win in 7. He didn't say 4, 5, or 6. And he damn well didn't say anything about losing. The prophet said, as will be done.

Anyhow....as Ben Wallace said before the game:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/evybaIa9RJs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/evybaIa9RJs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

While I have to love the fact that we avoided the sweep, having won this game, we darn well BETTER take the series.

Why?

I have a week long trial starting tomorrow that is already shaping up to be a frustrating monster, and I told myself that if we did get swept by Detroit, the silver lining would be I wouldn't have any more Bulls to think about and distract me from the task at hand.

From last Sunday to today, I've been in the office working for 86 hours, plaus another 10 or so hours of commuting, so needless to say, I'm ready for this trial to start and finish.

I don't know when the next game is scheduled, but if you don't hear from me, you'll know why.

With any luck, I'll be spending next weekend celebrating a win and still watching the Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Just got back (well, "just" being half an hour or so ago) from a long weekend that included a convention on Friday and Saturday and being awake since 10:10 AM yesterday. In any case, I had forgotten how solid the seats are towards the front of the 300 level. I got a bit edgy when Detroit cut it down to 7 late, but we were able to pull it through. I'm crazy enough to believe it possible to win. Plausible? Not even close. But possible, sure.

I have some highly low quality pictures from my gimpy camera which I'll put up later, perhaps we'll play name that Bull (from the back of their heads/warmup geared selves)...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

King Joseus, your avatar is so distracting that you could writ.......... sorry I lost focus, where was I?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I was afraid that if I actually watched the game that they would lose. So I took a nap.

I woke up in time to see the last two minutes of it and was overjoyed.

Then I watched the postgame pressers on NBATV.

Truncated replay on ESPN at 2 a.m. Central time. Won't miss it now.

Judging by highlights and reading this here thread, they stepped up with their backs to the wall. A good thing to see.

One game at a time, one game at a time.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Can you take a nap and wake up in June ?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Freakin solid post TShock. We know PJ will start, and I'm fine for PJ going through the 1st quarter to calm things down and you know we'll be in foul trouble immediately on the road. But after that, I'd like PJ to be a backup 5 with Tyrus manning the 4 with some Noce. I think Noce's inconsistancy and his inability to matchup with Sheed or Prince is hurting us. He hit some nice shots today, but like you said we are able to run the fast break with Tyrus in there.
> 
> Ben Gordon is due and Kirk needs to play at the same level on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I agree about Nocioni. There was one play in the 3rd Q I believe where I just said to my Dad, "Noc is playing on one leg". He just looks slower than usual. 

One of the things you didn't touch on but perhaps someone can explain Skiles' logic: Why hasn't Thabo seen time. In the Heat series, Thabo did a fantastic job on Wade and even flashed some offense. I like Duhon as much as the next guy (which is to say not a lot), but Thabo's heigh and defensive ability would allow Kirk and Ben to play Hamilton for long stretches. A lot of Ben's problems could be due to fatigue from having to muscle up with Billups for 40 minutes. 

If Thabo can sufficiently guard Wade, he can guard Billups or Hamilton. In fact, a long 1st Q/2nd Q stretch with Thabo on Billups and Hinrich on Hamilton sounds freakin' fantastic.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

T.Shock said:


> Thanks. I agree about Nocioni. There was one play in the 3rd Q I believe where I just said to my Dad, "Noc is playing on one leg". He just looks slower than usual.
> 
> One of the things you didn't touch on but perhaps someone can explain Skiles' logic: Why hasn't Thabo seen time. In the Heat series, Thabo did a fantastic job on Wade and even flashed some offense. I like Duhon as much as the next guy (which is to say not a lot), but Thabo's heigh and defensive ability would allow Kirk and Ben to play Hamilton for long stretches. A lot of Ben's problems could be due to fatigue from having to muscle up with Billups for 40 minutes.
> 
> If Thabo can sufficiently guard Wade, he can guard Billups or Hamilton. In fact, a long 1st Q/2nd Q stretch with Thabo on Billups and Hinrich on Hamilton sounds freakin' fantastic.


I love me some Du, but I'd like to see more Thabo too.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Can you take a nap and wake up in June ?


I'll try. I know I'm exhausted enough from the last several months of work and other crap that's gone on in my life that I could conceiveably curl up and take an extended nap.

But then I'd be assumed dead (I sleep really really hard and deep), so hopefully I'll wake up before they start harvesting my organs, which I kind of still need before I start pawning them off on other people after I'm done with them.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Those pictures I've got aren't particularly good so I've decided not to bother. I can say that the Bulls are 2-0 in playoff games where I attend now, though. (Woohoo!) And as for the jersey stats (this year's playoffs)...

Deng: 2-0
Nocioni: 1-0
Hinrich: 1-1
Gordon: 1-1


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I can say that the Bulls are 2-0 in playoff games where I attend now, though.


Time to open a paypal account so that we can keep sending you to them!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> One of the things you didn't touch on but perhaps someone can explain Skiles' logic: Why hasn't Thabo seen time. In the Heat series, Thabo did a fantastic job on Wade and even flashed some offense. I like Duhon as much as the next guy (which is to say not a lot), but Thabo's heigh and defensive ability would allow Kirk and Ben to play Hamilton for long stretches. A lot of Ben's problems could be due to fatigue from having to muscle up with Billups for 40 minutes.


Haha. That's asking a lot. I don't want to attempt to delve into Skiles' psyche too much but I think that in a big game he's very confident with someone like Du who has logged a lot of minutes the last few seasons. Maybe he also thinks that if he sticks to his most established players he's taking the safe, conservative route. I think it's mostly his comfort level with the players and in a lot of instances it's rather irrational.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> That was a pretty underwhelming win. But it still counts. If the Bulls could just grow some stones and not wilt when Detroit goes to zone and starts hitting shots, I wouldn't count us out of game 5. But I don't see any reason to get excited.
> 
> Anyway, glad the guys had some pride and didn't totally fold. It's nice not to get swept, at least.


I'm a Skiles fan, but I wonder if he isn't telling them "slow it down, burn some clock" at the end. If he is, then he needs to stop. In this game, and the last, they look to be playing the NBA version of the NFL's "prevent defense". Problenm is, slowing it down and burning clock also means we have to have someone at the end of the possession who can score. Given that Ben, our go to guy, has gone fishin' already, we need to just keep pushing the tempo and get our baskets.

Anyone else see this at the ends of games?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I'm a Skiles fan, but I wonder if he isn't telling them "slow it down, burn some clock" at the end. If he is, then he needs to stop. In this game, and the last, they look to be playing the NBA version of the NFL's "prevent defense". Problenm is, slowing it down and burning clock also means we have to have someone at the end of the possession who can score. Given that Ben, our go to guy, has gone fishin' already, we need to just keep pushing the tempo and get our baskets.
> 
> Anyone else see this at the ends of games?


Agree wholeheartedly. It's like they just sit back and hope the clock runs out. It's how they lost Game 3 and almost lost Game 4. I'm sure Skiles doesn't want them to push it and turn the ball over or get sloppy on defense, but it seems like we turn the ball over more when we try to burn clock.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

On the topic of calming it down I think Griff would be a good call, however I can't help but think his injuried given he hasn't had his number called.


----------

